# Milk Kefir (Probiotics) for Pigeons??



## Mader631 (Sep 7, 2008)

Anyone out there ever give there Pigeons Milk Kefir (Probiotics)?


----------



## scoty (Apr 6, 2010)

i give mine plain yogurt in water twice a week


----------



## orock (Mar 28, 2011)

I give my birds primalac from star labs.


----------



## Oars (Jun 6, 2006)

I gave one of my pigeons milk kefir, and she is quite healthy, but her poop started to smell a little like human poop whereas before it did not smell.


----------



## beachwood45789 (Jul 15, 2014)

Hi, i would not give my racing pigeons any kefir milk there are some many good probiotics sold for racing pigeons why use something made for human use that contains milk you can buy very good probiotics for human use in your health store with no kefir milk in it why give your birds something that you really dont now how it will effect them latter on i dont know of any pigeon flyer that races his birds with good results that uses kefir milk you are getting advice from people who dont even race there birds and probably never won a pigeon race in there life and also no pigeon supply store even sells it, and ditch the yogurt, to the best product on the market is vita pro combo it contains vitamins, amino acids, probiotics and electrolytes you can buy this product at www.vitakingproducts.com Beachwood


----------



## White Homers (Sep 22, 2016)

I agree with beachwood use what is for pigeons. This is what I use. https://www.foyspigeonsupplies.com/exclusive-products/2603-foys-ultra-pro
so far so good. Also the vitaking products are very good. Stay with pigeon vitamins for pigeons.


----------



## beachwood45789 (Jul 15, 2014)

Hi White Homers, foys ultra pro looks like a very good product and the price is very good. but i dont buy products from foys the reason is they charge way to much for shipping more then any other pigeon supply store. i bet they charge you more for shipping then the item that you are buying i just went to foys to find out the shipping cost of the item foys ultra pro cost 11$ and it is 19.52 just for the shipping i rest my case. Beachwood


----------



## White Homers (Sep 22, 2016)

You are correct all pigeon supply stores seem to charge more than when ordering any other product. I try to get all my vitamins and such from pigeon shows in my area so no shipping. Maybe we need to get these pigeon supply companies to join Amazon Prime.


----------



## Oars (Jun 6, 2006)

*milk kefir*

I have to say that even though my bird's poop smells, she has been quite healthy with beautiful feathers about a year on after I gave her a couple of mL's of homemade milk kefir. Her weight is beautiful. She actually "glows," to use the term some others have used on this forum to describe their pigeons that received kefir.


----------



## adammo (Sep 24, 2013)

all yougurts, kefirs etc given to pigeons will lead to infection with proteus bacteria. anyways, that stuff is all pasteurized so there's no real value in it and is actually harmful to humans as well.


----------



## Oars (Jun 6, 2006)

Guess what?

So I know I said my pigeon's poop started smelling like human poop the past year since I gave her kefir.

I think IWRONGLY wrongly attributed that to my having given her kefir.

That is because last week I gave my pigeon 1 mL of homemade milk kefir, and her poop went from smelling bad one day to not smelling at all the next day after I gave her the milk kefir. I think the kefir actually STOPPED her poop from smelling bad.

Just wanted to clarify and correct the record on this.


----------

